# Santa’s 2016 Christmas Tour (compilation of fishing in MD and VA)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

One of my bucket list items was being Santa for a few years after Thanksgiving Day to Christmas Eve when I kayak-fishing. I checked this off in year, 2016. 
I and Frosty couldn’t hit many waters but 4, Rudee Inlet (VA), Severn River (MD), and Lake Anna (VA), and Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel (VA). 
I caught striper (fresh and saltwater), chain pickerel, puppy drum, speckled sea trout, and tautog

Santa’s Mid-Atlantic Tour 2016:





Joe


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Looked like a great time! What are you filming with? Looks like a hero 3 silver, but I'm not sure.


----------

